# Selling UK house after living abroad



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Normally there is no capital gains if you sell your UK residence (UK Citizen).

However, say I lived abroad for about six years, and did NOT rent out my house; sometime after returning, I sold the house - would this period abroad make me liable for a capital gains bill?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about the UK tax rules on this, but be very careful about your US tax status. If you haven't properly surrendered your US visa and especially if you were over there on a green card, you could run into US tax issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure about the UK tax rules on this, but be very careful about your US tax status. If you haven't properly surrendered your US visa and especially if you were over there on a green card, you could run into US tax issues.


Thanks for the response.
I sent my green card to the US Embassy in London and received acknowledgement a long time ago.
I left some mutual funds and a 401k in the US, but I don't see how selling my UK residence would be liable for US taxes.


----------

